# [SOLVED] buying some fans



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

I want some good but also a LED fan
for my case *antec Three Hundred Two*
http://www.antec.com/pdf/manuals/ThreeHundredTwo_Manual_EN.pdf



I heard coolermaster sickleflow was too loud? is this true? what should I get 
use amazon.co.uk please


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: buying some fans*

Is there a reason you want more fans?

Antec makes come nice fans.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

My case is curetly antec, its summer now and my room keeps getting hot from the computer being on all day I need a way to keep things cooler


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: buying some fans*

I would buy more Antec branded fans then. They make quiet and solid fans.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Can u give me a link to amazon ones?


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

And does more fans = cooler PC?
So should I put one fan on the front and 1 fan on the side?
Or 2 fans on the front


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: buying some fans*

Looks like your case has a fan slot on the side panel. TO me it looks like a 120mm. Is it?

Do you see a way to get any fans on the front panel or no?

This is what you would be looking for:

Antec TrueQuiet 120 Case Fan - Newegg.com


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

I believe 2 fans can be installed at the front what's more
Beneficial 1 front and 1 side or two front?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: buying some fans*

lots of fans can cause disruption. Good airflow doesn't mean lots of fans it is down to the cfm of the fans you have. Why does it have to be amazon that you buy from, there are thousands of sites that sell fans and there are dedicated computer websites.

The antec tri cool fans are very good, so are the noctua fans which come with the noctua nh-d14 that are sold as seperates and the noctua is the best air cooler on the market. Coolermaster fans are good too.

When you look at sites that sell fans they usually tell you the decibels and the cfm. The lower the decibels and the higher the cfm means they are good fans.

Typically all you need is one fan at the front and one at the top and or back or two at the front and two or one at the back.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Its because I accidentaly ordered a coolermaster sickle fan before I came and made this thread so I thought iwould buy another 1 aswell. Will the sickle fan do then?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: buying some fans*

I currently have 2 CM Sickleflow 120mm fans in my PC front intake, rear exhaust. They run great, move quite a bit of air as well. I got them hooked up to a fan controller and only really use them in summer. They only a little loud at 100% fan speed, but not so bad.

I'd have to say they the best I've had so far.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Should I put my fan at the front or side


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: buying some fans*



tanveerahmed2k said:


> Should I put my fan at the front or side


For best airflow, then the front. General rule of thumb is Front intake sucking cool air and Rear exhaust blowing out the hot air.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh ok then that's understandale, I'll do that when it arrives


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let us know if you need any help installing them.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Let us know if you need any help installing them.


Orient to the proper direction, install 4 screws and plug it in. :smile:


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok so the fan came but I'm not sure which way it's supposed to be screwed in and where the cable is meant to plug in


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Refer to the manual for your case for mounting instructions. If you look at the fan side on, you should see arrows indicating directions of rotation and air flow.

Plug the fan into one of the three pin headers on your motherboard, or use the included Molex adapter to connect it direct to your power supply.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Connecting to the PSU is preferred to lessen the load on the mobo.


----------

